
Google is quietly buying properties - uyoakaoma
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/27/google-is-buying-820-million-worth-of-property-in-silicon-valley.html
======
LeoPanthera
I hate the new trend of using "quietly" in news headlines. It usually means
"We're trying to make it sound more controversial than it actually is".

